# Simple Way to Tell if You're Batteries are Good



## Ozarkgal (Aug 28, 2013)

This is a simple test to determine if your batteries are good or bad.


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 29, 2013)

That's good information ..  thanks OG! ... I've found myself many times with the dilemma of wondering if batteries laying around were good or not.   ...


----------



## Jillaroo (Aug 29, 2013)

_ I shall have to try that one thanks OZ_


----------



## TICA (Aug 29, 2013)

That's a great tip!  I have a little box full, so will try it.

Thanks!!


----------



## That Guy (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## Ozarkgal (Aug 29, 2013)

TG....You do find the cutest!!




That Guy said:


>


----------



## Ozarkgal (Aug 29, 2013)

Same here Boo's mom...I figured I wasn''t the only one with that problem.


----------



## RedRibbons (Dec 8, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 8, 2013)

Never heard of that before, but since I no longer have a multimeter I'll give it a try. Thanks, OG! 

I've tried the licking test before, but the radiator hoses always get in the way ...


----------



## Pappy (Dec 9, 2013)

Phil.....approach the battery from the other direction. Works every time. :doh:


----------



## Old Hipster (Dec 9, 2013)

How timely. We just put new batteries in our smoke alarm and carbon monoxide detector. (One of the new batteries ended up being bad)

After my husband put the new one in the carbon monoxide alarm it started to beep a bit and kept showing 97, we'd take it all over the house and even by an open window and it would still register 97 and kept beeping. And mind you it is not even 20 degrees out and we are opening doors and wondering if we should leave the house or call 911 or what!

I kept saying it must be the battery, but we get the instructions for the carbon monoxide detector out and I started reading what all the beeps and numbers and what have you mean. Well we had plugged it in upside down, which is fine, but it wasn't showing 97, when you turn it right side up it's Lb for low battery. Oh brother, we put a different new battery in and it's been fine ever since.


----------



## babyboomer (Dec 9, 2013)

Batteries have "shelf life"


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 9, 2013)

babyboomer said:


> Batteries have "shelf life"



That they do. One of the more pervasive myths is that storing batteries in the refrigerator extends their shelf life, when in fact it does the opposite. The major manufacturers of batteries all recommend room-temperature storage for maximum shelf life.

I had ordered a large number of "button" batteries from eBay last February (for Snagglepuss's laser pointer! ) and as an experiment I put several into the freezer, several in the refrigerator and the rest I stored at room-temperature.

Sure enough, the ones in the freezer and refrigerator were weaker than the ones stored in the desk.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Dec 9, 2013)

I have one of those hands free can openers (best invention ever made). Last night it went dead and Mr.O changed the 2 AA batteries. This morning they were still laying on the counter, so I tested them. Strangely enough, one bounced, but the other did not. They were originally out of the same package, and should have had the same life. Wonder if I should keep the non bouncer and use it again? This also makes me wonder if batteries are being wasted, since when something goes dead I change all the batteries. 

Don't know if this is really necessary...:dunno:


----------



## Phantom (Dec 10, 2013)

I have on of these

http://www.australiandirect.com.au/buy/bushpower-battery-tester/BP001

Changed the connections to aligator clips to make it portable (idea)


----------



## Owned By Cats (Dec 10, 2013)

Very useful tip.  Much appreciated.


----------

